
Ask HN: Do you use a snippet tool? - spapas82
I&#x27;ve concluded that a snippet tool that would me it easy to quickly paste snippets in my code in order for me to avoid googling then would be invaluable!<p>Do you use a snippet tool and can you recommend a good one? I&#x27;d really like to be able to share my snippets between my computers.<p>TIA!
======
pipiscrew
[https://www.pipiscrew.com/works/source-code-organizer-
net/](https://www.pipiscrew.com/works/source-code-organizer-net/)

-has sync, by file

------
nhayfield
turn your snippets into exported functions. then your IDE will autocomplete
them.

